# Beruf als Elementarschamane



## Schamane der Azurblauen (1. Dezember 2007)

*HALLO LEUTE!*
Da ich ab Montag/Dienstag wieder spiele und auf Elementar umskillen will dacht ich mir, dass Schmieden kein guter Beruf als Caster ist.Also will ich auch Schmieden umskilln und da mein Bergbau 250 ist (sieheHier) wäre Juwelenschleifen eine gute Idee(als Draenei) oder vielleicht Ingi mit dem neuen Mount und den vielen lustigen Extras und Helmen.Hätte auch nichts dagegen Verzauberer zu werden.Dann kann ich ja meine eigenen Ringe verzaubern.Oder Lederer und mir selbst Rüstungen herstellen!
Was meint ihr?Schmied bleiben?Oder Beruf wechseln?

Danke im Voraus für die Antworten!
Gruß
Aboran


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (1. Dezember 2007)

Oh Mann-.-
3Stunden da der Beitrag und 0Antworten und 2 Aufrufe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na toll
selbst wenn ihr es net wisst antwrotet doch irgendwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (1. Dezember 2007)

Wie du schon erwähnt hast Juwelenschleifen wäre echt gut ..

Kannst dir später richtig schöne dinge basteln u. auch sehr viel geld damit machen.

oder du nimmst lederer und spezialisierst dich auf elementarlederer (oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

mfg


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (1. Dezember 2007)

Nehmt mal bitte den Juwelenchleifer und Alchimist aus den Vorschlägen raus.
Hab mich grade daran erinnert, dass einer aus meiner Gilde Juwelenschleifenund mein bester Freund Alchimie auf 375 haben.
Also nochbei den einzelnen Berufen ist der zweite Bergbau) 
Ingi
Lederer+Kürschnern
Verzauberer
Kürschnern
Kräuterkunde
Verzauberer
Verzauberer+Schneidern
Verzauberer
Alles ausser Juwelenschleifer udn Alchimist eben

Gruß
Aboran


----------



## Roch (1. Dezember 2007)

hi

als eleschamy würd ich drachenlederer werden und kürschnerrei nehmen

mit kürschnern kannst neben bei noch recht gut gold farmen und mit drachenlederer kannst da deine eigene rüssi machen bis zu einem gewissen grad halt

hoffe konnte dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Mfg Roch


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (2. Dezember 2007)

Roch schrieb:


> hi
> 
> als eleschamy würd ich drachenlederer werden und kürschnerrei nehmen
> 
> ...



optimale antwort danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann geh ich mal nach if lern kürschnern udn farm mir n bisschen ruf für nen widder während ich yetis das fell über die ohren ziehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

